

Javascript is our field-marshall - ludwigw
http://writing.ludwignz.com/post/javascript-is-our-field-marshall

======
gildas
> There's one queue (that one thread), and it's job to is delegate jobs so it
> can respond to new requests quickly.

Ironically, you can find this JavaScript code in the page

    
    
        $(document).scroll(function(){
          self.didScroll = true;
        });
            
        setInterval(function() {
          if (self.didScroll) {
            self.didScroll = false;
            self.scrolly();
          }
        }, 10);
    

It means this anonymous function is executed up to 100 times per second even
when you're not scrolling.

~~~
ludwigw
Awesome! This is what happens when you're too lazy to write your own blog
theme...

